# Posso venire a dormire da voi?



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Conoscete questo programma francese? E' iniziato nel 2004 e molte cose mi ricordano i viaggi del buon Pif...

Antoine Maximy va alla scoperta dei paesi da solo, con le famose telecamere installate su di lui e senza preparazione se non di qualche ora per rimanere nel paese una quindicina di giorni in cui discute apertamente con le persone per strada. 

Se sente gli interlocutori disponibili chiede se può passare la notte in casa loro per capire lo stile di vita e le abitudini del luogo. Spesso si presenta come viaggiatore e non come programma televisivo.

Le persone che hanno accettato di ospitarlo sono per lo più persone povere e in qualche occasione si è trovato anche in difficoltà.

Molti video si trovano su Youtube anche tradotti da Rai 5.

I viaggi sono stati in Mali, Québec, Venatu, Francia, Giappone, Australia, Marocco, India, Cile, Svizzera, Belgio, Cambogia, Cina, Romania, Ethiopia, Emirati Arabi, Regno Unito, Madagascar, Bolivia, Peru, Israele, Polinesia Francese, Portogallo, Finlandia, Cuba, Nuova Zelanda, Indonesia, Iran, Grecia, Messico, Hawaii, Ghana, Corea del Sud, Albania, Mongolia e adesso ha iniziato un giro per gli stati nordamericani.


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Prima puntata... Mali...


----------



## BB7 (19 Dicembre 2013)

L'ho visto spesso


----------



## Butcher (19 Dicembre 2013)

Bello, grazie!


----------

